# مجالس النساء > استراحة طالبات العلم >  فقط اردت ان اسلم عليكن

## محبة الحديث النبوي

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
الحمد لله والصلاة والسلام على محمد وعلى آله وصحبه ومن اقتفى اثره باحسان الى يوم الدين
وبعد :

السلام عليكن ورحمة الله وبركاته 
كيف حالكن اخواتي الفاضلات 
اردت ان اسلم عليكن اخواتي واطمئن عليكن
واود السؤال ان اسال عما اذا كان لديكن علم عن الاخت خنساء؟

وجزاكن الله خيرا

----------


## سارة بنت محمد

وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته

حياك الله 

نفتقدك ونفتقدها ونفتقد كل الأخوات

----------


## محبة الحديث النبوي

بارك الله فيك اخيتي الغالية

واعزك الله وانا كذلك افتقدك

----------

